# How many disciplines do you do?



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm just wondering how much 'crossover' there is in showing, since it will be a key element in a story I'm working on. Do you find it hard to transition from one to another? Which disciplines do you do? Do you use the same horse, or do you feel it would frustrate the horse?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Let's see, I do dressage on my gelding. I was riding him in western pleasure, but he is just more suited for dressage. My mare, I do western pleasure, english pleasure and dressage. No confusion that I can detect. I train in a snaffle/french link and only use the curb bit a few days before the show and during the western pleasure class.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My primary show horses are my Thoroughbred gelding and my Arabian mare. I event my TB, but we also do some hunters and jumpers, and I do reining with my Arabian mare.

I show my Paso Fino in easy-gaited eq/pleasure at fair, but I don't really consider that to be a discipline I pursue.

So....four disciplines? Three if you lump jumpers with eventing.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 5 Sportponies that I used to/still show. I have my first Shetland who I'm obviously not showing anymore(she just lives at my house now). We have my sisters 12hh Welsh that she uses for trails only(I don't ride her). Then theres my sisters current 13hh Welsh that she events and does hunters on occasionally. I have my 2 large ponies/horses that I event on and use one for hunters. I use Spirit for trails and if I do anything western and mainly event on Spartan. My old horse, Sawyer is now my moms horse. Hes a foxtrotter who I used to show gaited pleasure on until I moved barns. Now he does Western Pleasure stuff. 
I started riding English than did gaited western then rode gaited jumpers, got a new pony and did hunt seat to hunt/jump to jumpers to eventing! It was easy ish to transition to english but I had to take a bunch of lessons to get used to direct reining, posting, etc. That was years ago, so I don't really remember lots.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I do hunters, barrel racing, and western pleasure and equitation along with cattle sorting all at an open or local show level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonshadow16 (Apr 18, 2012)

I mainly event. But I also do dressage and jumpers. In addition to the occasional hunter trials or hunter pace 
I did all of this on my Connemara pony. I found that all the cross training helped her improve in every dicipline.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

At the moment, none. I'm waiting on my prospects to grow up. 

In the past, I did a lot of events with the same horse but also had horses devoted to one main discipline (reining & speed horses). Hondo, our old stud that I lost not too long ago was my jack of all trades horse. When we were showing a lot (open & AQHA), I showed him in many things. He competed and did well in (points, all around championships, ROMs & a superior) halter, showmanship, western pleasure, hunter under saddle, show trail, horsemanship, reining & barrels. Also jumped him at open shows that had the classes available. As a kid showing in 4-H, I did everything with all of my show horses to be able to win high point awards. I love all arounders.


----------

